# The new 4,000 dollar breed



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Fugly Dog of the Day: Help me, for I am ugly.

I have no words... make sure you click the pics to make the bigger.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

looks like a snack for my dogs.. lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

check out the forehead on the first add. for some reason i dont think these dogs would be incredibly healthy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> lol pretty sure a dog bred like that isnt to healthy... check out the forehead on the first add


It's not going to be healthy if it comes in my house and encounters my morning clumsiness.... lmao:rofl:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> It's not going to be healthy if it comes in my house and encounters my morning clumsiness.... lmao:rofl:


lol i have trouble not stepping on my big dogs in the morning my little dog knows to stay away from me till i plop down on the couch


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Those poor dogs  they look so messed up.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I cant say what i want to say due to the section however that is ridiculous. They should add in their ad "General Life Expectancy: 2 years"

As i have always said though, the small get smaller the large get larger. Trends and fads kill dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like my dogs to weight at least 25lbs..... lol I need a rough and tumble animal


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> As i have always said though, the small get smaller the large get larger. Trends and fads kill dogs.


definitely have to agree with that.

i'll also add these people dont really care about their dogs they dont care about their health they're only concerned with the bottom line which we all know is money. id go as far as to say that they're probably bybs.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Poor dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL awww I thought they were kinda cute lol , look like some jap anime characture , the dog version of hello kitty lol . $4000 is CRAZY and yes probably not very healthy.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Gross. Not cute whatsoever and I already hate hate hateee chihuahuas. Those things were bred from rats, i swear.


----------



## FrostFell (Jun 21, 2011)

good god I am in the wrong business! Forget WORKING for a paycheck, I need to breed mini micro aliens for $4000! :hammer:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL awww I thought they were kinda cute lol , look like some jap anime characture , the dog version of hello kitty lol . $4000 is CRAZY and yes probably not very healthy.


:goodpost::rofl: I agree......I think they are actually very cute.....unhealthy maybe, but cute yes LOL! Would I want one....Hell to the no! Nothing comes in my house smaller than 30 lbs  It looks like a persian cat chihuahua cross lol!


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

angelbaby, that's exactly what i was thinking - a cross between a bobblehead and hello kitty. 
:flush:

bleh. no thanks!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

meganc66 said:


> Gross. Not cute whatsoever and I already hate hate hateee chihuahuas. Those things were bred from rats, i swear.


:goodpost: My rule of thumb for dogs is this: If I could kill it if I step on it, it's not for me.  And Chihuahuas are...well, to put it nicely, not my cup of tea.



FrostFell said:


> good god I am in the wrong business! Forget WORKING for a paycheck, I need to breed mini micro aliens for $4000! :hammer:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
I was thinking the same thing!!


----------

